# Sentry Mode Turning Back On After Being Turned Off (Model 3)



## Jeff.Wood (6 mo ago)

Hi,

My Sentry Mode keeps turning back on on its own after it's been turned off. Why is it doing this?

Thank you,

-jeff


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Are you turning it off in all profiles and entry/exit?


----------



## Jeff.Wood (6 mo ago)

NR4P said:


> Are you turning it off in all profiles and entry/exit?


I am shutting it off in the App.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jeff.Wood said:


> I am shutting it off in the App.


The app turns sentry mode on or off immediately. It doesn't configure its behavior.

The setting in the car determines whether or not it turns on every time you leave the car. You need to turn it off there.


----------



## Jeff.Wood (6 mo ago)

Thank you and it's now off!


----------

